

EU Antitrust says patents can be "a tool of abuse" looking at Apple and Samsung - Kell
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/london/european-antitrust-regulators-global-patent-battle-could-be-8216used-as-tool-for-abuse/1079

======
Kell
And we all know that EU Antitrust Commissionner is never shy of some
disrupting fines to calm down big companies tampering with the rules of
competition.

------
viraptor
I don't get this... I'm all for abolishing design, software and other patents,
but isn't the whole point of a patent to create a monopoly (supported by law)
in some area? Patents are after all supposed to forbid others from competing
with you by reusing your ideas...

It looks to me like antitrust idea colliding with patents idea in practice,
rather than the commissioner going after a specific company...

